# EPIC (M&M - Recruiting) CLOSED



## Calinon (Dec 9, 2003)

Since a few of my games have fallen off, I have the free time to run my own PbP M&M game.

EPIC will take place in the future on Earth, involving young mutants relatively new to their powers. The year is 2120, and technology has greatly improved, but is not so alien from how it is today. Money is still used, cars are still driven (though they hover), air travel is still common and space travel is once more advancing. I could go on and on, but why bother when I've created a handy dandy website!

If you'd like to play, peruse the website and put your character concept here, including a brief or lengthy background. I'll likely place a few requirements and restrictions here or there to prevent min-maxing, one dimensional characters and characters that just don't work; standard stuff really. I will likely take up to 8 characters and have no clue how I will choose them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you want to play but don't have the books, post your concept and I'll do character creation for you, and you can tweak the character at the end of the process. I have a few people that will be given spots in the campaign. Two players have concepts already; one is a speedster the other energy control (magnetic).

If all goes well, things should be rolling before on or before the 14th of December.

Sign Ups
Board name: Elementor
Concept: Speedster (Speed Demon)

Board name: Mimic
Concept: Energy Control, magnetic

Board name: Deva
Concept: Powerhouse

Sign Ups Awaiting Concepts
blackshirt5
Mordane76
Dalamar
Velmont


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

Does it have to be a mutant?  Because if not, I've got a concept, actually two, that I really like; I'll put the first one up(short version) and if he's not acceptable, I'll go with my secondary.

Hanza Ro(aka Mr. Han), the Prince of Tir Na Nog
Hanza Ro, or Han, as he's known to his friends, is an elf from the Land of the Faeries, Tir Na Nog, and of distant relation to Pendragon, the Knight-Protector of Britain.

Han, unlike many of his kin, is fascinated by human culture; he's even gone so far as to dress like a human, right down to a long black coat and several earrings "defacing"(as his mother the queen calls it) his large, pointed ears.  Still, he is a prince, so not many are willing to call him on it(in a direct way, at least; the backhanded compliments and sniping directed at him in his own lands are one reason he spends so much time on Earth).

Han is a sorcerer and a swordsman of some renown.

That's it for now; I'll send you more of his background if you want, and if you tell me the power level, I'll do up stats of him.  In terms of his morality, he's a confused hero; he's not used to the moral greyness of Earth, having come from a land of black-and-white, good and evil.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 9, 2003)

I think I'm interested, but I don't have the books, and I'm not quite sure what the system is capable of handling or how it handles it.  How much is the core book?  If it's not too much, I might just swing by my LGS and pick it up.


I have to say, if I made a mutant, I would be drawing inspiration from Wolverine, probably -- someone who is imprevious, or highly so, and has little idea about who he was or how he become the way he did, but hopefully with some real-world abilities... think _Paycheck_ meets _The Bourne Identity_ meets Wolverine from _X-Men_, without the adamantium.


I've read through your website as much as I can at this point; I'm at work, and I'm still formulating a concept using the world as you have it, so I don't want to say this is my "background," because there are many details I would like to fill in on this concept, and I might have access to the books and be able to make my own character soon.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 9, 2003)

The book's around 30 bucks, but well worth it.

Actually, I think I'm gonna do somebody completely original for this one; the Elf Prince is already in a project that I'm working on.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 9, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> The book's around 30 bucks, but well worth it.
> 
> Actually, I think I'm gonna do somebody completely original for this one; the Elf Prince is already in a project that I'm working on.



Ok, think more along the lines of mutated human   I'd prefer not to open up another reality or faerie realm to play; it'd make it a bit much to run.  However, your mutation can make you appear as one of the fae, if that is your desire, with powers that mimic theres.  A mystic would be a good choice for a character like that, and in this world, people with access to mystical powers have gained them through mutation.

Mordane, you have a good concept.  It's very workable.  And skills will be a very important part of the campaign; there's a minimum every player must put in as well.

Everyone should keep in mind that all characters will start at 15-17 years old, so fairly unskilled as of yet.  Depending on where you come from, training won't have been very thorough yet.

I'll be posting a link to a fellow's website who designed the most wonderful character sheet and character maker for M&M I've seen, tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2003)

Hmm... finally a chance to see how the system works in action. Definately interested.

Now... lets see... an intellect type with duplication for that extra edge at studying? Hmm... sounds like an explorable option. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 9, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Hmm... finally a chance to see how the system works in action. Definately interested.
> 
> Now... lets see... an intellect type with duplication for that extra edge at studying? Hmm... sounds like an explorable option. I'll see what I can come up with.



Sounds good!  Can't wait to see it fleshed out 

I also talked with a friend today who is interested in being a powerhouse type.  I'll get her to post about her character in the next few days.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 9, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Everyone should keep in mind that all characters will start at 15-17 years old, so fairly unskilled as of yet.  Depending on where you come from, training won't have been very thorough yet.




Hmm, I may have to tweak my character a bit. I invisioned him older than that when I created him.

Are you going to set up a thread in the Rogue's gallery?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2003)

I want to join that game. I have a concept that I really want to try. Do you accept Super-science?

Have you read any Asimov novel. Well, the character I want to try is the result of an Asimov fan experiment. He has successfully created an Asimovian robot. That robot, it will be my character. I intend to give him the Quirk: Robotic Laws, which mean I must follow the three Asimovian Laws of Robotics:

1. You can't harm humans, or by inaction, let a human be harmed.
2. You must obey humans, except if it goes against the first law.
3. You must protect yourself drom harm, except if it goes against the two first law.

In a world where mutants (and maybe aliens, magician, robots, undead, and wathever), who can told who is human and not humans. Is a mutant humans, after all, his genetic code is far from teh standard humans. Maybe the character have just no definition of humans and try to find a definition for himself (taken that in the City of Robots and Aliens & Robots novels).

The starting power level will determine if I am a Daneel Olivaw, a Mandrelbot or a Silver Flank type robot.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I want to join that game. I have a concept that I really want to try. Do you accept Super-science?
> 
> Have you read any Asimov novel. Well, the character I want to try is the result of an Asimov fan experiment. He has successfully created an Asimovian robot. That robot, it will be my character. I intend to give him the Quirk: Robotic Laws, which mean I must follow the three Asimovian Laws of Robotics:
> 
> ...



 Robotics hasn't quite reached the independant AI level just yet.  It would also make you nearly useless to the campaign, since a lot of the engagements you will be in will be against normal humans, as well as mutants.  I think for this campaign (my first as well) I'd like to keep certain difficult things out of it at the start.

 That's just one idea though, and I know you have more   I hope you still are up for the campaign.  Other "science" themes could be super-science to create a battle suit, or being a gadgeteer, both of which I would allow.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2003)

I've done a brief update to the site.  The main addition is a link under "Characters" to an excel character builder that is tres excellent!  Hats off to Mister Simpson for designing it.  I can't imagine the work that was involved.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2003)

Is there any house rule or we will follow all the rules by the books? General house rules: Skills are bought at 2 or 3 for 1 PP. Alternate Form, you can't buy stunt for another alternate form.

*Edit*: Forget that, I have found my answers...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Calinon, sign me up for this or at least take my name down...  I'll read all of your background stuff before I decided what type of character to play.

I've made 2 characters for M&M one mental, figuratively and literally, and an "original" so I can do many of things.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Calinon, sign me up for this or at least take my name down... I'll read all of your background stuff before I decided what type of character to play.
> 
> I've made 2 characters for M&M one mental, figuratively and literally, and an "original" so I can do many of things.



Cool beans Shatt   You can take your pick.  Post an outline when you get a chance.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

Alright then, I'll come up with something else; the character is really pretty dependent on the Realm of Faerie; he's not a mutant with delusions of elvenkind; he IS elvenkind.

I'm thinking either Andrew Grimm, a mutant possessed of some limited heightened abilities(not to the level of superman, think more like a low-end supersoldier) with aspirations of being a gunslinger.

Or Hawkwing the Ranger, a tracker who fights with sword and bow; always be prepared.  The utility belt never looked so cool as when a sword is hanging next to it, baby.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Alright then, I'll come up with something else; the character is really pretty dependent on the Realm of Faerie; he's not a mutant with delusions of elvenkind; he IS elvenkind.
> 
> I'm thinking either Andrew Grimm, a mutant possessed of some limited heightened abilities(not to the level of superman, think more like a low-end supersoldier) with aspirations of being a gunslinger.
> 
> Or Hawkwing the Ranger, a tracker who fights with sword and bow; always be prepared. The utility belt never looked so cool as when a sword is hanging next to it, baby.



Both ideas sound nifty!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

And funnily enough, both started as villains in my near-future M&M campaign.

So, what's the power level, 10 to start?


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> And funnily enough, both started as villains in my near-future M&M campaign.
> 
> So, what's the power level, 10 to start?



PL 8.  Click on the rules on the website


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2003)

Here's an example of the sort of thing to post regarding character concepts.  I tried to pick something it was highly unlikely anyone else would do.  This is the sort of thing that will end up in the rogues gallery.

*Rebound*
*Jackson Burton*
*PL: 8 (120PP)*

*Abilities: 20PP*
STR 12
DEX 14
CON 14
INT 14
WIS 12
CHA 14

*Saves*
Damage: +2
Fort: +2
Ref: +2
Will: +1

*Combat: 12PP*
Base Attack: 2 (Melee +3, Ranged +4, Mental +3)
Base Defense: 3 (Defense 15, Flat Footed 13, Mental 14)
Initiative:  +2
Movement:  Run (30/60/120); Bounce (40/80/160)

*Feats: 4PP*
Move-By-Attack, Aerial Combat (flaw: linked to bouncing), Power Attack (flaw: linked to bouncing)

*Powers: 68PP*
Elaciticy +8 [Flaw: one form only (human ball); Stunt: bouncing; Extra: protection +8 (flaw: kinetic energy only; extra: impervious to penetrating attacks); extra: immovability +8; extra: growth +6 (flaw: heroic effort, concentration required, tiring)]

*Trained Skills: 16PP (Total/Rank)*
Computers 7/5; Craft (robotics) 6/4; Craft (computers) 6/4; Demolitions 5/3 (+2 computers); Disable Device 4/2 (+2 computers); Open Lock 2/0 (+2 computers); Science (robotics) 6/4; Science (computers) 6/4; Search 4/2; Spot 3/2; Swim 3/2

*Appearance*
Jackson is the fat kid.  He wears spectacles and has freckles.  He is of average height and overweight, with blonde hair and blue eyes.  When he engages his powers, he swells up like a ball.

*Personality* 
Jackson is cheerful and smart.  He loves a good joke but is sensitive about his weight.  He loves building robots and tinkering with computerized equipment.

*History*
Jackson was born in Liverpool in England.  His family lives in a small house near the outskirts of the city.  Jackson has always been the smartest of the children; his brothers and father are all in construction.  His mother is a secretary for a law firm.  His baby sister is only 10 years old.  Jackson showed early affinity for computers and later took up making small robots for the "Robot Wars" circuit.  He has become a regular fixture on the show.

At age 14, the blood test for the mutant gene came back positive and indicated that his powers would surface soon.  Without enough money to enroll Jackson in any special institute to make sure he and others weren't harmed by his mutation, the Burton's kept Jackson in normal school.  A few days after his fifteenth birthday, things rather... blew up.  Literally.

Sitting in class, he suddenly puffed up.  His clothes ripped as he became a human ball.  Unable to control his power, local authorities cut out a wall and lifted the inflated boy from the school.  He was stuck this way for nearly a week, during which he had to be fed and bathed.  He was dreadfully embarassed and it still upsets him to think on it.  To help him cope, his aunt and uncle let him move in with them on their farm for a few months, while he learned to control and adapt to his new found mutation.

The farm episode worked wonders for him.  He regained his confidence and moved back home, and went back to school.  While he got a bit of teasing, most kids just wanted to see what he could do.  Despite having a very odd power, he was suddenly very popular.  He became more popular when he foiled a bank robbery in Liverpool.  Armed robbers entered the bank where he and his mother were.  Scared for a moment, he suddenly inflated, knocking one of the robbers flying.  The other two opened fire, and bullets simply bounced off him.  Rapidly bouncing about the room, he crushed both robbers unconscious.  It was all caught on tape, making him an instant local celebrity.

The armed forces gave him some tests, but ruled his powers to odd to be of any serious use.  Thanks to his slight celebrity however, he has just received an invitation to the EPIC Institute, much to his excitement and his parents pride.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 10, 2003)

Question: Would you be averse to Hawkwing(I've decided on playing him, as opposed to Andrew Grimm; I think Grimm works better as a villain, with a gang backing him) A) Being only loosely connected to EPIC; B)Having a patron/mentor, named Galford(we can work out his powers together, I guess; I never really put down on paper what they were); and C) Creating a sword out of psychic force, a la Psylocke or, the original inspiration for him, a Psi-Knight in Rifts?


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Question: Would you be averse to Hawkwing(I've decided on playing him, as opposed to Andrew Grimm; I think Grimm works better as a villain, with a gang backing him) A) Being only loosely connected to EPIC; B)Having a patron/mentor, named Galford(we can work out his powers together, I guess; I never really put down on paper what they were); and C) Creating a sword out of psychic force, a la Psylocke or, the original inspiration for him, a Psi-Knight in Rifts?



 Hawkwing will be fine.  You could create it out of your psychic powers, thus removing the item flaw.  A good example is Shimmering Samurai from another campaign I was a part of.  Here's his, based off his light control power.  He too is PL 8 and it was a powerful little item:

Light Control +6 [_Extra:_ Light Katana +4 {_Stunt_:       Penetrating Attack (x2); _Extra:_ Not a device}


----------



## Velmont (Dec 11, 2003)

*Stealer*
*Kevin York*
*PL: 8 (120PP)*
Hero Point: 4

*Abilities: 20PP*
STR 13
DEX 14
CON 13
INT 10
WIS 14
CHA 16

*Saves*
Damage: +3 (+4 vs. Backlash)
Fort: +1
Ref: +2
Will: +4

*Combat: 7PP*
Base Attack: 1 (Melee +2, Ranged +2, Mental +2)
Base Defense: 2 (Defense 13, Flat Footed 12, Mental 13)
Initiative:  +2
Movement:  Run (30/60/120)
Lift: (50/100/150/300)

*Feats: 4PP*
Attractive, Connected

*Powers: 72PP*
Mimic (Powers) +8 [Extra: Additional Attributes(Feats); All Attributes; Continuous; Expanded Power (5PP); Extra Subject x2; Flaw: Backlash;] 9PP;

*Trained Skills: 9PP (Total/Rank)*
Bluff 8/5; Diplomacy 11/4; Gather Information 5/2; Intimidate 7/2; Sense Motive 7/5

*Wealth: 8PP*
Wealth Level: 7
Income per year: 1 000 000$

*Appearance*
Kevin always wears a fashion suit of the most popular designer of the moment. His hair cut is always clean when he goes out in public.

*Personality* 
Kevin is lazy and he will generally work as long as it's keep him as the center of attention.

*History*
Kevin is the second child of the rich and famous York family. His family is the owner of many big business over all the European Continent. He has lived the rich and lazy life of a boy who could pay to have anything. His father was overprotecting him and he was giving him anything he wanted.

In school, many people was his friend just because of his name, and so he was the leader of his small gang. He was playing the bad boy and no one would really casre about it. He pass throught the elementary school just because his father was paying the school well enough. It became harder to pass exams when he enters college, but it is during that time the first manifestation of his powers come to him. After he had touched his teacher, by accident, he was mastering everything he needed to learn, so it make him more lazy as he had an easy way to pass his exams. No more need to study. Having among the best grades of his class, he cumulates all the honors.

He enters the university in finance and continue to have great grades. But sadly, during his first year, he got a car accident, and he needed to be hospitalized. With the tests the doctors made on him, they discovered his mutation. When it came out in the papers, all his honors were taken back, and he was suspended from the university for an unlimited time.

Frustrated by the situation, seeing all his so call friend turning against him, he finally decided to do something of himself, and he joined the EPIC to prove to everyone that he is not simply a lazy overprotected kid of a rich man, but someone of himself. He has gone to New York to enter the school made by EPIC.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *Stealer*
> *Kevin York*
> *PL: 8 (120PP)*
> 
> ...



Sounds good, but keep in mind that you can only mimic powers up to 3PP per rank, including extras.  For the game, if a power can be a stand alone power, you can mimic it at its normal cost.  Lets use Rebound as an example.

You can't mimic him at all.  His power cost is 8 PP per rank.  Most of the characters will probably have a 6-8PP per rank cost of their powers.  However, extras not up to the base power rank can be excluded from the mimic attempt, providing you know about them.  So, you may want to drop the continuous extra and add the tainted mimicry flaw and put two more points into expanded power.

Having a low power level to mimic could really hurt if you use your all attributes extra on someone


----------



## Velmont (Dec 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sounds good, but keep in mind that you can only mimic powers up to 3PP per rank, including extras.  For the game, if a power can be a stand alone power, you can mimic it at its normal cost.  Lets use Rebound as an example.
> 
> You can't mimic him at all.  His power cost is 8 PP per rank.  Most of the characters will probably have a 6-8PP per rank cost of their powers.  However, extras not up to the base power rank can be excluded from the mimic attempt, providing you know about them.  So, you may want to drop the continuous extra and add the tainted mimicry flaw and put two more points into expanded power.
> 
> Having a low power level to mimic could really hurt if you use your all attributes extra on someone




Hmmm... I have taken the *Expanded Power* extra, which is the ability to mimic power with greater cost for each rank, not each extra, which mean that I can mimic power of cost of 2+[Expanded power rank] = 10. In that way, I would be able to mimic Rebound. I will look again at the description of this extra tonight, but I am pretty sure it's work like that, as it contrast with Extra Subject, which is one extra subject per extra and not rank.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 11, 2003)

I have an idea for a wrestler type which I had wanted to use in another game, but it got zeroed. 

The name would be Straightjacket. He'd be focused on wrapping people up rather like Plastic Man does all the time (or Martian Manhunter sometimes). A straight forward melee type. 

Powers would be:
Growth
Elasticity
(maybe Teleportation)

The guy will probably be a bit off-kilter to make a play off the name. 

I have the character worked up from before at home.  I can probably post him tommorow (my home internet went down yesterday). 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I have taken the *Expanded Power* extra, which is the ability to mimic power with greater cost for each rank, not each extra, which mean that I can mimic power of cost of 2+[Expanded power rank] = 10. In that way, I would be able to mimic Rebound. I will look again at the description of this extra tonight, but I am pretty sure it's work like that, as it contrast with Extra Subject, which is one extra subject per extra and not rank.



You gain an extra power range each time you take the extra.  Taking it once allows you to mimic 3PP powers.  To go beyond that, you must take the extra again, once for eacn PP increase you want to mimic.  I read this carefully, then looked it up on the M&M headquarters, and even found several examples to illustrate.  Here's one:

http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/pjd/mimic.htm

This fellow has expanded powers x 5 allowing him to mimic powers up to 7PP in strength.  The reason for this is that otherwise mimicry would be too cheap and too powerful.  For one single extra you could mimic everyone, keep their powers, never suffer backlash (nearly), etc etc.

I love the mimic ability, but to be able to mimic powerful abilities and such, you need to invest a lot of points.  Here's another option for your powers using the same number of power points.

Mimic (Powers) +8 [Extra: Additional Attributes(Skills,Feats); All Attributes; Expanded Power(x5); Extra Subject; Flaw: Backlash; Flaw: Tainted Mimicry] Cost 9PP per rank (72 PP)

This allows you to mimic everything but abilities, gain all attributes of a class, mimic powers up to 7PP per point cost and mimic different items of the same category from two different subjects.  The drawbacks are you get the flaws of attributes, and can suffer backlash.  This probably also makes some sense, in that you are not fully trained in your powers.  You can always spend points to remove flaws later, or gain additional extras.  Make sure you keep in mind that you can only mimic one person a round (mimicry is a form of attack, in that saving throws are made and such).


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I have an idea for a wrestler type which I had wanted to use in another game, but it got zeroed.
> 
> The name would be Straightjacket. He'd be focused on wrapping people up rather like Plastic Man does all the time (or Martian Manhunter sometimes). A straight forward melee type.
> 
> ...



Sounds good!  I'd stick to elascticity as the main power.  Growth could be a minor one (since it's soooo expensive).  If you can avoid teleportation, it'd be great.  I already have some restrictions in that line of sight or short range are flaws of it, since the power itself has some strong ability to wreak havok in the world, so I hamstrung it


----------



## Mimic (Dec 11, 2003)

nothing to see here, move along...


----------



## Razamir (Dec 11, 2003)

I am VERY interested in joining this game. I hope there is still a slot available.
I am a huge comic-fan and I run a table-top M&M game on saturday nights. I have all the books and know the system very well. I've been dying to actually play for quite a while.

I will finish my character later today and post it as soon as possible. Here's what I have so far. Let me know if you have any problems with this. I can always make a new character.... I have a ton of ideas.


*Wraith*
Simon Lennox
Age 16
Homeland England
Ht-5'10"  Wt 160lbs
Blond hair, Blue eyes

*Powers:*
Incorporeal

*Concept*- Simon and his parents wear visiting the new Lockheed hovercar show when an Anarchy terrorist cell blew up the building. A fraction of a second before the blast hit him, Simon's powers were awakened. He could do nothing but watch as his parents died in the flames that passed right through him. The devastated youth stayed with his dead parents until the firemen arrived, then he ran off and disappeared into the night.

For a year Simon lived on the streets and tried to fight evil on his own, vowing that he would do what the government could not....keep citizens safe. Simon knew that the world needed to be changed, that it could be better than it was now. He honestly believed in a better world where everyone could live in peace and no boy had to lose his parents. So he did what he could, he fought drug dealers and local gangs. Saving a few lives and putting a couple of dealers behind bars. However the teenager was inexperienced and got into more trouble than he could handle. With nowhere else to turn, Simon signed up at EPIC. He hoped that EPIC would make that better world a reality.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 11, 2003)

Just wanted to post and say I'm still here, I'm still interested, and I should hopefully be picking up the book today after work.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You gain an extra power range each time you take the extra.  Taking it once allows you to mimic 3PP powers.  To go beyond that, you must take the extra again, once for eacn PP increase you want to mimic.  I read this carefully, then looked it up on the M&M headquarters, and even found several examples to illustrate.  Here's one: ...




The book is really not clear on that, and when I read it, it looks more like I was right, and looking on internet for the answer, you may fall on homemade rules, but I have taken a look on www.mutantsandmasterminds.com. They tell nothing in the errata, but when you look at Knock-Off, the Mimic hero archtype, you see clearly that it is a cost of 1 extra per PP and not one level per PP...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 11, 2003)

*Multibrain*
*Johan Backman*
*PL: 8 (120PP)*
*Quote:* "Multiple minds think better than one."

*Abilities: 12PP*
STR 10
DEX 11
CON 12
INT 16
WIS 13
CHA 10

*Saves*
Damage: +1
Fort: +1
Ref: +0
Will: +1

*Combat: 8PP*
Base Attack: 1 (Melee +1, Ranged +1, Mental +2)
Base Defense: 2 (Defense 12, Flat Footed 12, Mental 13)
Initiative:  +0
Movement:  Run (30/60/120)

*Feats: 8PP*
Assessment, Darkvision, Photographic Memory, Skill Focus (Computers)

*Powers: 70PP*
Duplication +8 [Extras: Duration (Continuous), Mental Link; Cost: 4; Total Cost: 32]
Comprehend +4 [Cost: 2; Total Cost: 8]
Super-Intelligence +3 [Cost: 2; Total Cost: 6]
Telepathy +8 [Extras: Duration (Continuous), Group Link; Flaw: Limited (On Own Duplicates Only); Cost: 3; Total Cost: 24]

*Trained Skills: 12PP (Total/Rank)*
Computers +15/6, Concentration +3/2, Hide +2/2, Knowledge (Culture) +8/2, Knowledge (Geography) +8/2, Knowledge (History) +8/2, Knowledge (Religion) +8/2, Knowledge (Trivia) +8/2, Language -/2, Listen +5/4, Medicine +2/1, Move Silently +2/2, Science (Biochemistry) +8/2, Science (Mathematics) +11/5, Spot +3/2
_Languages: Native:_ Finnish, _Learned:_ English, Swedish

*Wealth: 2PP*
Wealth Level: 4
Income per year: $50,000

*Appearance*
Johan has an average-length light brown hair that seems to be pointing to every direction. His skin is somewhat pale, but not unhealthily so, since he hasn't been out in the sun much.
Johan usually wears nondescript clothing, more because he's not interested in fashion than for going unnoticed. There's a great chance that, when encountered, he's reading a book, usually one that looks boring and thick as heck.

*Personality* 
While Johan has nothing against other people, he often seems distant and rude as he's pondering on some mathematical problem. Due to spending most of his youth up till now just studying, he isn't used to interaction with other people and has a habit of sounding very formal unless he gets excited about something.

*History*
Johan was born in Finland to a average-wealth family. Even as a small child, he enjoyed listening, and reading when he learned to do so at the age of five, tales and fables. When he entered school at the age of seven (the normal age in Finland), he was always the primus of his class. 
Due to being in a relative low population area, Johan's school had combined classes: 3rd and 4th graders were in the same class, as were the 5th and 6th graders. And to the astonishment of his teachers, the boy actually managed to learn much of the things taught to the next year students in addition to those taught to those of his age. He was transferred straight to 5th grade from the 3rd grade, and he enjoyed learning.

His natural talent and desire to learn achieved him multiple small awards, and he completed comprehensive school in six years, three years faster than is normal. A Finnish computer software company took interest in him and contacted his parents. The company's representative said that they would fund Johan's studies and pay some extra, but only if Johan would agree to work for them when he turns 18. 
Johan received a studying place at Turku, which had once again become Finlands's capital after Helsinki was destroyed in the explosions of 2088. 
Two years passed relatively unevently, excluding more awards won by Johan. 

Then, one Friday evening, Johan was scouring the school library like every Friday, looking for something new to read. Suddenly, he unconsciously duplicated himself to speed his search, releasing two duplicates. At first, nobody noticed anything, including Johan. He noticed only after one of them brought one of the books he had been looking for to him. The young scientist was more intrigued by the phenomenom than scared and started idly chatting with his duplicate about the relativity theory.
But, alas, it didn't turn out too well in the end. Just as the other duplicate came to the same aisle as Johan, a group of older students did too. They raised a ruckus that ended in a brawl. Johan single-hand... make that 'triple-handedly' won the brawl, but was expelled from the school for a week for starting a fight.
The scene had also ended up in the television, probably from which he was noticed by the representatives of EPIC.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Sounds good!  I'd stick to elascticity as the main power.  Growth could be a minor one (since it's soooo expensive).  If you can avoid teleportation, it'd be great.  I already have some restrictions in that line of sight or short range are flaws of it, since the power itself has some strong ability to wreak havok in the world, so I hamstrung it




Actually the teleport would have been with those restrictions anyway. The point is just to get on top of the enemy and envelop them. I can drop it either way. Also the growth is mainly there just to get to large size (to surround something, it helps to be bigger). I'll have him statted up tommorow. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The book is really not clear on that, and when I read it, it looks more like I was right, and looking on internet for the answer, you may fall on homemade rules, but I have taken a look on www.mutantsandmasterminds.com. They tell nothing in the errata, but when you look at Knock-Off, the Mimic hero archtype, you see clearly that it is a cost of 1 extra per PP and not one level per PP...



I'm looking at knockoff right now.  His powers cost 6PP per rank, which breaks down as follows:

Mimic (2 PP)
 extra: additional attribute (feats) (1 PP)
 extra: all attributes (1 PP)
*extra: expanded powers (4 points) (2 PP)*

Total Cost (6 PP * 10 ranks = 60 PP)

The bolded part means he can mimic powers _up to 4 points per rank_.  He spent 2 PP to expand his ability from the base 2 points per rank.  If he only put one point into it, the total cost per rank would be 5 PP and he would only be able to mimic up to 3 point per rank powers.

So, in order to mimic more powerful mutants, you will need to invest multiple times in the expanded powers extra.  It's not actually a house rule, it's how it's supposed to work to prevent the mimic power from being unbalancing.

Hope that clears it up


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to post and say I'm still here, I'm still interested, and I should hopefully be picking up the book today after work.



If you don't want to pick up the books right away, that's fine too.  Just give me a description of your characters background, powers, etc, and I can create a character to that for you.  I hate to have people purchase expensive books, when you never know how long a campaign will go on, or if you will maintain interest.  While I'm planning on a lengthy campaign, you never know what will happen.  While it can be a hassle for you to learn the system, it is workable even if you don't own the book.

Mind you, if you like the game now, or after we start, I really encourage you to grab the book   If you are looking for one, go to ebay or amazon, who both often have sales on used copies.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Razamir said:
			
		

> I am VERY interested in joining this game. I hope there is still a slot available.
> I am a huge comic-fan and I run a table-top M&M game on saturday nights. I have all the books and know the system very well. I've been dying to actually play for quite a while.
> 
> I will finish my character later today and post it as soon as possible. Here's what I have so far. Let me know if you have any problems with this. I can always make a new character.... I have a ton of ideas.



Wraith looks nice   He has the potential to be very powerful once he gets training with his powers since he sounds pretty inexperienced with them.  The only thing I'd change is the "signing up" for EPIC.  I'd prefer if you got into a foster home or something and were trying to settle down, when an invitation to EPIC came in.  Rather minor; I really like the concept!


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> So far I've got most of the mechanics stuff covered, in a day or two I should be able to put the fluff on the skeleton. Here's what I have so far.
> 
> *Powers: 70PP*
> Duplication +8 [Extras: Duration (Continuous), Mental Link; Cost: 4; Total Cost: 32]
> ...



I think you should probably change that to Flaw: Empathy or Flaw: Communication only.  The reason for it is that you already have a mental link with your duplicates, which is much cheaper than taking telepathy for it.  If you still want your telepathic powers, I'd suggest Telepath +8 [Extra: group link, extra: duration (continuous), flaw: communication only].  If your telepathy was solely for your duplicates, I'd suggest dropping it completely and putting the points into skills.

Very nice!


----------



## Velmont (Dec 11, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'm looking at knockoff right now.  His powers cost 6PP per rank, which breaks down as follows:
> 
> Mimic (2 PP)
> extra: additional attribute (feats) (1 PP)
> ...




Yeah, it is the conclusion I end with after looking at his template. I have made some change to the character, but I have a big question. I have put the Extra Effort flaw on the power. It is there in the sens ethat it is hard to switch power, but will the flaw will apply on the powers I drained. Would I need to spend a Hero Point each time I want to use a skill, feat, attributs or power, because I think it would be suicidal to put that flaw on Mimic if it works like that.

Also, I'm starting to be tempted by the other version of Knock-Off, a multi-alternate form guy, like the water/ice/vapor guy I had suggest in the other game. But first, I will try to make something out of the Mimic Power first. Now Kevin York is more wimpy than ever, more like I was thinking at first... at least, when he has no power mimicked.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is the conclusion I end with after looking at his template. I have made some change to the character, but I have a big question. I have put the Extra Effort flaw on the power. It is there in the sens ethat it is hard to switch power, but will the flaw will apply on the powers I drained. Would I need to spend a Hero Point each time I want to use a skill, feat, attributs or power, because I think it would be suicidal to put that flaw on Mimic if it works like that.
> 
> Also, I'm starting to be tempted by the other version of Knock-Off, a multi-alternate form guy, like the water/ice/vapor guy I had suggest in the other game. But first, I will try to make something out of the Mimic Power first. Now Kevin York is more wimpy than ever, more like I was thinking at first... at least, when he has no power mimicked.



Flaw: extra effort

Each time you try to mimic someone, you would have to use extra effort.  You'd then have to use a hero point to fight off fatigue.  It'd be very harsh on you I think and if you can get away without it, you'd be better off.  Once you have used mimic to gain an attribute, using the skill/feat/power/abilities you just got would NOT take extra effort.  It's only when you use mimic that you have to exert yourself.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2003)

Character Update:

The following characters have completed their concepts (I've received the final character sheets and will be posting their characters to the website):

Elementor:  Speed Demon (speedster)
Mimic:  TBA (magnetism -- name subject to change since I picked it)
Deva:  Amazon (powerhouse -- name subject to change since I picked it)
TBA:  Loki (prankster) -- this is a friend of mine who will make an EN World account shortly

The following just have some tweaks to make or concepts to finish:

Velmont:  Stealer (mimic)
Buzzard:  Straightjacket (elasticity)
Razamir:  Wraith (incorporeal)
Dalamir:  TBA (duplication)

The following are interested but need to post a concept or character outline:

Mordane76
Brother Shatterstone

Given this is my first PbP campaign, I'd like to cut it off at six, but I'll probably take up to eight since there are some stellar ideas in there.  That'll still leave me putting a few folks on reserves.  I hate to do that, but I'll be stretching my mind with eight.  So get your finished concepts up (background and all) and I'll make my selections.

Thanks gang, you really have some great ideas and enthusiasm.


----------



## Razamir (Dec 12, 2003)

Calinon.... I changed my history a little to meet with your request. Please let me know what you think.



*Wraith
PL: 8 (120PP)

Abilities: 19PP*
STR 10
DEX 18
CON 14
INT 10
WIS 14
CHA 11

*Saves*
Damage: +2
Fort: +2
Ref: +4
Will: +2

*Combat: 15PP*
Base Attack: 3 (Melee +3, Ranged +7)
Base Defense: 3 (Defense 17, Flat Footed 13, Mental 15)+(Plus Dodge Bonus)
Initiative: +4
Movement: Run (30/60/120)

*Feats: 10PP*
Attack Finesse
Dodge
Evasion
Darkvision
Move By Attack

*Powers: 64 PP*
Incorporeal +8 (sonic still affects normaly)
Extras: Ghost Touch, Phase Attack, Selective, Scramble Electronics, Float
Immunities: Aging, Suffocation, Exhaustion, Starvation, Critical Hits, Pressure, Fire

*Trained Skills: 12PP (Total/Rank)*
Acrobatics (+6/2)  Computers (+1/1) Drive (+5/1) Gather Info (+2/2) Listen (+7/5) Move Silent (+6/2) Search (+4/4) Sense Motive (+4/2) Spot (+7/5)

*Appearance*
Out of costume Simon appears to be a normal teenager. He is wiry and stands just under six feet tall. His blond hair is short but wild. Most of the time he wears jeans and a punk  band tee-shirt.

Wraith’s costume is a black jumpsuit made from a damage resistant poly-leather. His shoulders, upper chest and belt are charcoal grey and he wears a black eye-mask (like Robin or Nightwing) that make his eyes appear solid white. 

*Personality* 
Simon was raised to question everything. His parents taught him that one man can make a difference and that’s how he lives his life now. Sometime he becomes impatient and often bites off more than he can chew. At times he seems moody to others but it is just his intense drive and focus. Simon has had a vision of a better way of life. He would give his last drop of blood to see that become a reality.

*History*
Simon Lennox was the only child of Arthur and Mary Lennox. He grew up in a small town just outside of Liverpool. In many ways he was an average kid, he did well in school, played rugby and was the star of the gymnastic team. He enjoyed Punk music from the late nineteen hundreds and was quite popular in his school. He never fell into drugs or was disrespectful to his parents. His life was happy and his future bright.

Simon and his parents wear visiting the new Lockheed hovercar show when an Anarchy terrorist cell blew up the building. A fraction of a second before the blast hit him, Simon's powers were awakened. He could do nothing but watch as his parents died in the flames that passed right through him. The devastated youth stayed with his dead parents until the firemen arrived, then he ran off and disappeared into the night.

For a year Simon lived on the streets of Liverpool and tried to fight evil on his own, vowing that he would do what the government could not....keep citizens safe. Simon knew that the world needed to be changed, that it could be better than it was now. He honestly believed in a better world where everyone could live in peace and no boy had to lose his parents. So he did what he could, he fought drug dealers and local gangs. Saving a few lives and putting a couple of dealers behind bars. He was given the name Wraith by the criminals he hunted; they claimed he haunted them to no end. 

However the teenager was inexperienced and got into more trouble than he could handle.  One run-in with a mutant gangster call Payback put Wraith into the hospital. Feeling tired, wounded and frustrated made him want to throw the towel in and give up his life as a vigilante. He had tried to fight crime, gave it his all…. And failed. Then an envelope came to his hospital room. He opened it and found an invitation to EPIC. Suddenly his hope was renewed. EPIC could give him the training he needed to make a real difference. Wraith no longer felt alone…There were others like him out there, others that shared his vision. Together they would make that better world a reality.

As soon as he was released from the hospital, Wraith flew to New York and enrolled in EPIC.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 12, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Flaw: extra effort
> 
> Each time you try to mimic someone, you would have to use extra effort.  You'd then have to use a hero point to fight off fatigue.  It'd be very harsh on you I think and if you can get away without it, you'd be better off.  Once you have used mimic to gain an attribute, using the skill/feat/power/abilities you just got would NOT take extra effort.  It's only when you use mimic that you have to exert yourself.




I want to limit that power in some way, I don't imagine him going around and abusing his power. Extra Effort could be one way to limit it, it take a great effort to change his own genetic code.

I could replace that with Slow (it takes one full round for the transformation to happen, making change in the middle of combat a little more tricky), Uses (would limt just like extra effort, but no use to spend Hero points, but I find it a bit less appropriate for that power), Uncontrolled (just like Rogue. As soon as he touch someone, he loses his last powers to gain new ones). Other that could be applied but I think make less sense: Degrade, Tiring (that one is a killer), Obvious (not much point to it, but if their is mutant segregation, it would become a flaw, but it doesn't seem to be the case for a EPIC member).


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 12, 2003)

I bought the book!

I'm working through it, as well as quizzes and whatnot in preparation on for my finals next week, but I hope to have something up tonight for you.


----------



## Sam(the other one) (Dec 12, 2003)

*Intro*

Hi everbody!  This post serves dual purpose as an intoruduction, and testing my brand spanking new account on these message boards.  I will be playing Loki (pronounced loh-kee), an illusioninst with a warped sense of humour, who enjoys playing tricks.  I will post a bio once I'm write one I'm happy with.


----------



## Mule (Dec 12, 2003)

I have changed my username.  I was a little distraught that I couldn't use my name (Sam) at first, and used a variation so Calinon and others would know who I am.

Mule is what I will be using from now on.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 12, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I want to limit that power in some way, I don't imagine him going around and abusing his power. Extra Effort could be one way to limit it, it take a great effort to change his own genetic code.
> 
> I could replace that with Slow (it takes one full round for the transformation to happen, making change in the middle of combat a little more tricky), Uses (would limt just like extra effort, but no use to spend Hero points, but I find it a bit less appropriate for that power), Uncontrolled (just like Rogue. As soon as he touch someone, he loses his last powers to gain new ones). Other that could be applied but I think make less sense: Degrade, Tiring (that one is a killer), Obvious (not much point to it, but if their is mutant segregation, it would become a flaw, but it doesn't seem to be the case for a EPIC member).



I'd really not worry about limiting the use of the power Velmont; it's pretty limited on its own.  First you have to touch the person you want to mimic.  Then the person gets a saving throw.  Then, if you don't have the ability to mimic his pp score, you get backlash.  Pretty serious flaws there without trying 

So, rather than limiting it so you don't "abuse" the power, roleplay it that you abuse the power.  Probably will make it easier on you in the long run.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 12, 2003)

Razamir said:
			
		

> *Powers: 64 PP*
> Incorporeal +8 (sonic still affects normaly)
> Extras: Ghost Touch, Phase Attack, Selective, Scramble Electronics, Float
> Immunities: Aging, Suffocation, Exhaustion, Starvation, Critical Hits, Pressure, Fire



Everything is really good except your sonic bit.

"You must specify one type of physical attack that still affects you."

For our game, this will mean Energy Blasts are one form of attack.  Any energy blast would affect you if you decided energy blasts could affect you.  So, you can should choose from melee attacks, ranged attacks, energy blasts or energy fields.

Melee attack will include the natural weapon power.  Ranged attack will include the natural weapon power.  Energy blast will include any type of direct energy attack that requires a damage save.  Energy fields will include damaging fields, energy based attacks requiring touch, and strike ability.

I had another idea, but on reflection, it wasn't working.  I talked to someone online, and they suggested this as a simple solution.  It seems to work and requires very little on the bookkeeping side.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 12, 2003)

I was thinking about it. What about this:

Mimic (Power) [Extra: Additional Attributes(Feats); All Attributes; Continuous; Expended Power x2; Expanded Powers x2; Flaw: Backlash] 8pp

I want to be sure if I understand you well. If, by example, I would try to mimic rebound. Would I be able to mimic his basic power without the extras (that mean Elasticity, which cost 4, maybe even with the flaw lmited and the extra protection, giving again 4pp per level), or I wouldn't be able to mimic him at all?

Another thing. How all that will be bookkeeping. I fear I tend to forget things because from one post to another.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 12, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I was thinking about it. What about this:
> 
> Mimic (Power) [Extra: Additional Attributes(Feats); All Attributes; Continuous; Expended Power x2; Expanded Powers x2; Flaw: Backlash] 8pp
> 
> ...



I posted four characters on the website.  So along with Rebound, I'll refer to them.

You can mimic any power who's pp cost is 6 or less with how you have set your powers.  You have to include extras and flaws.  Stunts can't be mimiced.

Rebound
I have to correct rebound for an error I made.  He'll have two powers; elasticity and growth.  His Elacticity will have a 5pp cost for him.  His growth will have a 3pp cost.

You can mimic both of his powers exactly.

Amazon
You can mimic both of her powers, but would not receive her stunts.  Her super-strength is 5pp; super-constitution is 4pp.  You also gain what you mimic at _your_ power level, +8.

Loki
You can mimic each of his powers.  Again, you gain them at your power rank.

Mark Remlord
You can mimic his super-intelligence and his amazing saves, at your power rank, but not his energy control.

Speed Demon
You can mimic his flight, at your power rank, but not his super speed.

Looks good Velmont   I probably would not change a thing now.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 12, 2003)

Interesting background you have for Amazon, Calinon.

Unless this is a house rule powers that you mimic stay at the rank that you get them from. (Ex. Speed Demon's flight would give him rank 1, not 8) Unless of course, I am totally misreading things.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 12, 2003)

This is what I have so far -- still working out the history.  I'll post it tomorrow, but here are the numbers... :-D


X12
PL: 8 (120PP)

Abilities: 18 PP
STR 10
DEX 10
CON 18
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 12

Saves
Damage: +9
Fort: +9
Ref: +0
Will: +2

Combat: 16 PP
Base Attack: 2 (Melee +2, Ranged +2)
Base Defense: 5 (Defense 15, Flat Footed 15, Mental 17)
Initiative: +0
Movement: 30 ft.

Feats: 20 PP
Durability
Immunity: Aging
Immunity: Disease
Immunity: Poison
Immunity: Starvation
Immunity: Critical Hits
Immunity: Cold
Immunity: Fire
Rapid Healing
Scent

Powers: 58 PP
Healing +4 (Empathic Healing, Others Only, Resurrection) (2pp per)
Regeneration +8 (Back from the Brink) (3pp per)
Super-Constitution +5 (4pp per)
Super Senses +6 (Limited – Olfaction) (1pp per)

Trained Skills: 26 PP
Demolitions +5/3, Diplomacy +5/3, Disable Device +5/3, Drive +3/3, Knowledge (History) +6/4, Listen +5/3, Survival +5/3, Science (Biology) +6/4

Appearance
X12 appears to be a Caucasian male, late teens, with short-cropped dirty blonde hair, hazel eyes, and an average physique.  The only distinguishing mark on X12’s body is a tattoo on the base of his neck that reads ‘X12’.

Not given over yet to the super-hero hype, X12 still dresses in street clothes, preferring to keep as low a profile as possible; the only bizarre piece of wardrobe X12 maintains at all times are elbow-length gloves, so as to keep from making skin-to-skin contact with others.

Personality 
X12 is a quiet young man, with a healthy dose of paranoia.  He says little, but watches and pays attention, and offers only what insight he feels will be helpful.  He usually dodges personal questions with a fearful look and blunt silence.  It’s commonly known that X12 suffers from severe nightmares, and often looks haggard from spending many nights lying awake or waking in fits of screams.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 12, 2003)

I had made a typo. It should have been:

Mimic (Power) [Extra: Additional Attributes(Feats); All Attributes; Continuous; *Extra Subject x2*; Expanded Powers x2; Flaw: Backlash] 8pp

But anyway, I understand well now. And you made one mistake. I would have mimcked her power stunt, as a power stunt is consider a feat, and I have the extra Additionnal Feats.

And I have looked at Loki, and it should be:

Energy Control (Light) +3 [Stunt: Drain energy; Extra: Energy shapes; Source: Mutation; Cost: *2pp*] 

Base cost: 2 + 1 [extra] - 1 [flaw].

*Edit:* Take a look at my character. It is the final version. I have mixed my power version with typo with the above here, making it looks like that:

Mimic (Power) [Extra: Additional Attributes(Feats); All Attributes; Continuous; *Extra Subject x2*; Expanded Powers x3; Flaw: Backlash] 9pp

I think it will be ver nice like that. With the extra points, I bought more attributs, one point of defence too. I drop the two Hero's Luck, as I don't feel it that lucky, it was more for the extra efforts. If you accept it, you can put it on the web.


----------



## Razamir (Dec 13, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Everything is really good except your sonic bit.
> 
> "You must specify one type of physical attack that still affects you."
> 
> ...




Hey Calinon.... Are you familiar with the errata on Incorporeal? They way I read it is that you pick one of type of energy or power. They list unarmed attacks or iron weapons or a specific type of energy as examples. I was going off the specific types of energy.

Let me know.....

Raz


----------



## Calinon (Dec 13, 2003)

Razamir said:
			
		

> Hey Calinon.... Are you familiar with the errata on Incorporeal? They way I read it is that you pick one of type of energy or power. They list unarmed attacks or iron weapons or a specific type of energy as examples. I was going off the specific types of energy.
> 
> Let me know.....
> 
> Raz



Here's the thing.  Incorporeal is insanely powerful.  I hate how it works in that only one damage effect has any chance of hitting you.  While I can use other effects that rely on reflex or fort or will, this will involve me creating characters specifically to go against you, or making encounters much harder since one member of the group quite simply can't be harmed physically.  These are some things I really do not want to do.  After going over Incorporeal for two full days, which is pretty much the only thing I've been doing aside from updating the website, I cannot find a method of handling incorporeal that makes me comfortable.

I could see me, as a GM, using an incorporeal character to give you guys a serious challenge, but that would be an exceedingly rare thing.  Incorporeal will make my job designing encounters to be challenging extremely hard, even with restrictions.  Now, many powers have the incorporeal ability; super speed, alternate forms and a few others, so I can't simply remove the ability, which I was really wanting to do, so I began to look at alternatives.

So, anyone reading this can give me a hand.  Here are the alternatives I've considered:

1.  You are fully affected by one type of attack.  Attack forms are Physical (ranged and melee), Energy Blasts (direct blasts of energy and single target ranged attacks like disintegration) and Energy Fields (include strike, melee with an energy field, energy based touch attacks, strike, and area affect damage attacks).  This is basically what I posted yesterday, with three types of attack rather than seperating melee and ranged.

2.  Remove the choose one attack nonsense, making it simply physical attacks you are immune to.  This excludes any energy based power, which would still effect you.  (a sword enveloped in an energy sheath; the energy damage would hurt, the sword would not).

3.  All attacks affect you.  The power gets protection added to it.  You gain protection against all attacks equal to your power rank. 

Lets dismiss #1 out of hand for still being a pain in the keester.  #2 probably makes the most sense, especially since powers like alternate form (gaseous) and super speed both can take this as an extra.  #3 is nice because it's so easy to keep track of.

Let me know your thoughts, but rest assured that I will not accept the power itself as it stands in the book or errata.  Any other characters who can gain incorporeal will be bound by the same rules.

I do appologize for the problems I'm having with the power, but it is my first campaign with this ruleset, and I'd prefer to not simply say no to any power, and so I am trying to work towards a solution I can handle in the game.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't think that incorporeal is that powerfull. Sure it's a very good at defense, but that's about it. 

Mental powers still work against it, physical works with the ghost touch extra.

Maybe you could make it so Immunities will not work with it, (that way they can't stay incorporeal all the time.) Or up the cost, although in order to get any good benefit (beyond the whole not effected by the physical) your looking at 5-6 points per rank (which usually makes it the only power your going to have)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I think you should probably change that to Flaw: Empathy or Flaw: Communication only.  The reason for it is that you already have a mental link with your duplicates, which is much cheaper than taking telepathy for it.  If you still want your telepathic powers, I'd suggest Telepath +8 [Extra: group link, extra: duration (continuous), flaw: communication only].  If your telepathy was solely for your duplicates, I'd suggest dropping it completely and putting the points into skills.
> 
> Very nice!



 Finally got back to the boards.

Anyway, the telepathy isn't for communicating with them, it's for reading their minds.
You see, 9 people read a _lot_ faster than one. So the character spreads out his reading needs and then just scans the needed information from the duplicates (I consider mind reading to be a lot faster than reading a book). 

And I've still got 12 unspent points, I'm considering putting them all to Wealth, but not sure. I can't really get any combat abilities since I can't justify myself why a bookworm would have those unless the characters have been at the training center for a while already.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 13, 2003)

Here is the completed X12 -- there were some minor alterations as the concept evolved, but I'm overall pretty pleased with where the process has gone... 


*X12
PL: 8 (120PP)*

Vitals: Gender: Male; Age: Unknown (appears late teens); Birthplace: Unknown; Height: 6'0"; Weight: 170 lbs.; Hair: Blonde; Eyes: black; Skin: White; Languages: English (120/120 pp spent)

*Abilities: 18 PP*
STR 10
DEX 10
CON 18
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 12

*Saves*
Damage: +9
Fort: +9
Ref: +0
Will: +2

*Combat: 13 PP*
Base Attack: 1 (Melee +1, Ranged +1)
Base Defense: 5 (Defense 15, Flat Footed 15, Mental 17)
Initiative: +0
Movement: 30 ft.

*Feats: 20 PP*
Durability
Immunity: Aging
Immunity: Disease
Immunity: Poison
Immunity: Starvation
Immunity: Critical Hits
Immunity: Cold
Immunity: Fire
Rapid Healing
Scent

*Powers: 63 PP*
Healing +4 (1pp per rank)
Extras: Resurrection; Flaws: Empathic Healing, Others Only, Permanent 

Regeneration +8 (3pp per rank)
Extras: Back from the Brink

Super-Constitution +5 (4pp per rank)

Super Senses +6 (1pp per rank)
Flaws: Limited – Olfaction

Mental Protection +3 (3pp per rank)
Extra: Impervious


*Trained Skills: 26 PP*
Computers +4/2, Demolitions +6/4, Diplomacy +8/6, Disable Device +6/4, Drive +5/5, Knowledge (History) +10/8, Listen +8/6, Medicine +4/2, Survival +10/8, Science (Biology) +9/7

*Flaws:*
Unlucky
Disturbing

*Appearance*
X12 appears to be a Caucasian male, late teens, with short-cropped dirty blonde hair and an average physique. X12 has no fingerprints or other body hair than what is on his head, but the most shocking and disturbing aspect of X12's appearance are his eyes -- completely black orbs, bereft of whites, irises, or obvious pupils, although X12 says he has no difficulty seeing whatsoever.  The only distinguishing mark on X12’s body is a tattoo on the base of his neck that reads ‘X12’.  

Not given over yet to the super-hero hype, X12 still dresses in street clothes, preferring to keep as low a profile as possible; the only bizarre piece of wardrobe X12 maintains at all times are elbow-length gloves, so as to keep from making skin-to-skin contact with others.

*Personality*
X12 is a quiet young man, with a healthy dose of paranoia. He says little, but watches and pays attention, and offers only what insight he feels will be helpful. He usually dodges personal questions with a fearful look and blunt silence. It’s commonly known that X12 suffers from severe nightmares, and often looks haggard from spending many nights lying awake or waking in fits of screams.

*History*
Up until six months ago, X12 as he is today did not exist.  Before that, however, X12 has no real recollection of any personal events.  He was found wandering naked into the outskirts of a small Quebec town on a cold December morning, apparently unaffected by the blistering cold.  Completely disoriented, X12 wandered into the path of a snowplow, but was amazingly uninjured,  although knocked unconscious.

When he came completely to in the local clinic, he panicked -- it took several able-bodied orderlies to actually capture and subdue the surprisingly wiley young man.  He did manage to injure one of the orderlies in the encounter with a scapel, but the man's wound miraculously closed when he grabbed ahold of X12 -- the sudden loss of energy slowed X12 long enough for the other orderlies to restrain him.  Unable to respond to the locals, who spoke French, the operators of the clinic quickly decided to lock the vagrant up until proper authorities arrived.  

NAA health officials were contacted immediately, and arrived within several hours.  Taken into their custody, X12 was removed to New York for questioning and testing.

Once in a setting where people asked direct questions in English, X12 proved very intelligent and knowledgable about a surprising variety of topics ranging from computers and explosives, to etiquette, history, field medicine and surgery, and biology.  He showed some evidence of military training as well; he showed some aptitude for hand-to-hand combat, and fairly exceptional defensive capabilities for someone so apparently young.  Unfortunately, he was completely unable to recall anything about his origins, where he received his education, or anything about his bizarre powers.  Psychics brought into probed X12 found him especially resistent to their abilities, and even those who did manage to penetrate into his mind found little of which they could make sense - broken images of places and faces, bizarre memories of noises, but no information on his origins or whereabouts were gleaned during these sessions.

Tabloids quickly received word of the healing in Quebec, and photo-renderings of X12 had already begun to surface in publications like the Star and the Enquirer -- the NAA had an unfortunate situation; they did not want to let such a bizarre and possibly useful (or dangerous) mutant out of their surveilliance, but by their laws could not force him into any form of service, especially considering the slowly growing tabloid exposure surrouding the incident in Quebec.  EPIC was the only real option: fairly high-profile, and friendly with the NAA, the organization could also provide a stable atmosphere for such a bizarre mutant while allowing the NAA the satisfaction of knowing where said mutant was.  The NAA contacted EPIC immediately, and made arrangements to transfer X12 into their custody after completing registration procedures for him in the NAA.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a suggestion for Incorproreal:

Incoporeal works as the book with these two exception:

Choose between energy or physical attack that can still harm you. At each level, you gain for free an immunity feat of one type of energy or one weapon/power.

Energy type, there is 11 in the book. They win one per two level, up to 10.
Physical type are: Slashing Weapon, Blunt Weapon, Piercing Weapon, Low-Velocity Ranged Weapon, High-Velocity Ranged Weapon, Unarmed.  They win one immunity per 4 level, up to 5.

As the immunity feat against attack only transform lethal damage into subdual damage, you can still take him out of combat, but it is harder.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 13, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I don't think that incorporeal is that powerfull. Sure it's a very good at defense, but that's about it.
> 
> Mental powers still work against it, physical works with the ghost touch extra.
> 
> Maybe you could make it so Immunities will not work with it, (that way they can't stay incorporeal all the time.) Or up the cost, although in order to get any good benefit (beyond the whole not effected by the physical) your looking at 5-6 points per rank (which usually makes it the only power your going to have)



 I know what powers work against it, but mutants do not make up a huge amount of the populace.  Limiting to one energy type will mean I will have to throw people specifically designed to combat this power, all the time.  Add to this, the phase attack extra, and the character with incorporeal could be nearly 100% immune to damage all of the time.  That gets a big old no from me.

 I'll make a decision on how Incorporeal will work for this game tomorrow, along with choose the remaining players for the game.  Anyone who isn't selected will have first shot at a spot if one opens up, or if I expand the number of characters (unlikely but you never know).

 I'll send some Private Messages out regarding any changes I would like in backgrounds.  Specifically, and this is pretty minor, I'd like to have someone from the ALF, EU and Russia/AU in the game.  As well, I'd like at least another female character in the game, aside from Amazon.

 More tomorrow, or you can PM me any time.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 13, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'll send some Private Messages out regarding any changes I would like in backgrounds.  Specifically, and this is pretty minor, I'd like to have someone from the ALF, EU and Russia/AU in the game.  As well, I'd like at least another female character in the game, aside from Amazon.




Well, Kevin York is from EU (England), and if needed, I can make him a sexe transformation, it is exceptionnal, but it would not be the first time I would play a female character, I just have a tendency to take male when the sexe have no influence on the concept...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Calinon, hey I hate to do it, but I've ended up being busier than I thought I would be and adding one more game would be a disservice to you guys and everyone else in the games I play.

I love M&M but I need to be sane here. 

Good luck to you guys!  

If me being in the game is a make or break situation you can get a hold of me in chat or shot me an email.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 13, 2003)

Calinon --
I edited the character I posted above; I noticed I put up an older, working version instead of the completed one!  Sorry -- Just thought I'd call attention to it.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 13, 2003)

OK I have Straightjacket worked up now. I ended up going with more of the growth than the stretching, but that is for economy. I wanted some degree of super strength, and growth incorporates this (as well as protection, which I was have used as an add-on to either super strength or elasticity.)

Alias: Straightjacket
Name: John Cashman

John comes from a town in rural Pennsylvania. It is primarily a mill town where Allegheny Telledyne operates a glasssteel plant. Living in rural Pennsylvania has led to some common traits from the area- hunting, and sports fanaticism. in his case his father focused the fanaticism into wresting. His father, Alan, had been a good wrestler in high school and college, but never could attain the next level and make the Olympic tryouts (especially since there are only a few countries now, the competition is fierce). He decided that his son would make it. From a very yound age he was trained to be a great wrestler. At no point did John ever question his dad's desires, and he was very happy to spend so much time with his father. He progressed quite well. His dedication and the very good training provded by his father made him into an excellent wrestler. He dominated every league he entered. Everything was moving along the way both of them wanted it to. John led his high school team to the nationals and took first. He was assured a scholarship to a college with a top wrestling program. 

Then it all came apart. On one of Alan's days off from work during a break in training, Alan took john along to the plant to pick up some papers which  he had  forgot. In the plant they discovered one of the service staff poking around in areas he shouldn't. Allegheny Telledyne had just made a redical discovery which was going to greatly improve the toughness of their glasssteel alloy. It was a case of industrial espionage. The spy had too much money on the line to let some silly local yokels stop him. He pulled a gun when discovered, and marched John and his father into the production area of the plant(which being almost completely automated, was deserted). Forcing the two up to an operating furnace, he clubbed Alan on the head and pitched into the molten metal. About the best thing you can say about this death is -it's quick. John came unglued, he ignored the gun and jumped the man who had just killed his father in cold blood. He intended to wrap him up in a hold, like his years of trainind had taught him. The stress of the situation must had unlocked something within him because when he moved to put a hold on the spy, he literally wrapped him up, his body growing, distorting, and forming a sheet which enveloped the man. The spy tried to blast him, but his body was able to disperse the force of the blasts by deforming. The spy was pinned, and then some. John reached over for an alarm switch some 15 feet away and triggered it. Security showed up and apprehended the spy. 

John became famous. However he was never the same. His father was his whole life. He simply didn't accept that Alan was dead. In fact he still does not accept it and will often carry on conversations with his deceased father. The fact that he was exposed as a mutant ended his wresting career permanently before it even had begun, so when Epic showed up to recruit him, he was happy enough to go along as he had nowhere else to go, 

John is mildly delusional. He cannot be convinced that his father actually died (it's not like there was any body left). He continues to act like he's still around. this doesn't impair his ability to act or his effectiveness, it just makes him seem rather odd. (The closest analog would be the crazy Irish guy in Braveheart). 

Str:16
Dex:14
Con:14
Int:10
Wis:8
Cha:12

DMG: +4
Fort: +5
Ref:+3
Will:+2

Init +2
Defense 17 (flat footed 15)
Mental defense 14
BAB 5
Melee +8
Ranged +7

Grapple +9 (+19 when grown)

Feats: 
Immunity(pressure)
Immunity(criticals)
Improved grapple
Improved pin
Improved trip
Instant stand
Atack focus(grapple)

Skills
Acrobatics +6
Balance +6
Move Silently +8
Escape Artist +12
Survival +5

Powers

Amazing save(Fort) 3
Amazing Save(Reflex) 3
Amazing Save(Will) 3
Amazing Save (damage) 2
Growth (flaw- no immovability) 6
Elasticity 3

The growth power is not terribly normal. He cannot simply make himself into a larger version of himself. It can only really be used to engulf people. It also does not involve his mass increasing (hence no immovability). The amazing save powers are all a result of his extensive training as opposed to his mutant abilities.

 Let me know if this is OK. 
buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

Okay, I edited in the finalized version of Johan. All PP are now spent (mostly on skill points). 

For advancing him, I think the first thing he would _need_ to learn, is how to fight beyond the basics. After that, I thought his telepathy might start evolving to full-fletched.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Calinon, I'm a bit embarassed, but I can't find my book.  As far as I can remember, I loaned it to a guy that I had a falling out with before the brouhaha between us, and I don't expect to get it back.  Could you do me a favor and gen up my character?  I can email you about him.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'd like at least another female character in the game, aside from Amazon.




I can make my character female, if you want.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 14, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Calinon, I'm a bit embarassed, but I can't find my book. As far as I can remember, I loaned it to a guy that I had a falling out with before the brouhaha between us, and I don't expect to get it back. Could you do me a favor and gen up my character? I can email you about him.



Yes, email me at calinon@monarch.net.  If you can get it done before tomorrow evening, it'd be great.

I sent some e-mails out to folks, regarding characters and changes, and potential changes, so check your e-mail.

It's rough that I only get to choose a certain amount of folks.  Hope nobody is upset when they don't get in.  As mentioned several times, you will have first crack if anyone decides to quit.  I'll let everyone know what characters are in tomorrow.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 14, 2003)

Mimic said:
			
		

> I can make my character female, if you want.



We have a volunteer!~  Yay!  Send me your new name, which if you think like me will be Michelle or Marion or Martha...


----------



## blackshirt5 (Dec 14, 2003)

Actually, I'm gonna drop Cal, hope it doesn't upset the apple cart.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 14, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm gonna drop Cal, hope it doesn't upset the apple cart.



Not at all.  I have so many superb characters with creative ideas and good backgrounds that I'm having a devil of a time deciding as is.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 14, 2003)

*X12
PL: 8 (120PP)*

Vitals: Gender: Male; Age: Unknown (appears late teens); Birthplace: Unknown; Height: 6'0"; Weight: 170 lbs.; Hair: Blonde; Eyes: Black; Skin: White; Languages: English (120/120 pp spent)

*Abilities: 16 PP*
STR 12
DEX 12
CON 16
INT 14
WIS 14
CHA 8

*Saves*
Damage: +9
Fort: +9
Ref: +1
Will: +4

*Combat: 19 PP*
Base Attack: 3 (Melee +4, Ranged +4)
Base Defense: 5 (Defense 16, Flat Footed 15, Mental 17)
Initiative: +1
Movement: 30 ft.

*Feats: 22 PP*
Durability
Immunity: Aging
Immunity: Disease
Immunity: Poison
Immunity: Starvation
Immunity: Critical Hits
Immunity: Cold
Immunity: Fire
Iron Will
Rapid Healing
Scent

*Powers: 54 PP*
Healing +4 (1pp per rank)
Extras: Resurrection; Flaws: Empathic Healing, Others Only, Permanent 

Regeneration +7 (3pp per rank)
Extras: Back from the Brink

Super-Constitution +6 (4pp per rank)

Super Senses +5 (1pp per rank)
Flaws: Limited – Olfaction


*Trained Skills: 19 PP*
Computers +4/2, Demolitions +6/4, Diplomacy +3/4, Disable Device +6/4, Knowledge (History) +7/5, Listen +7/5, Medicine +4/2, Survival +8/6, Science (Biology) +8/6

*Flaws:*
Unlucky


*Appearance*
X12 appears to be a Caucasian male, late teens, with short-cropped dirty blonde hair and an average physique. His facial structure, size, and overall bearing hint at possible Slavic descent, but X12 has a flat vocal affect bereft of an accent.  X12 has no fingerprints or other body hair than what is on his head, but the most shocking and disturbing aspect of X12's appearance are his eyes -- completely black orbs, bereft of whites, irises, or obvious pupils, although X12 says he has no difficulty seeing whatsoever. The only distinguishing mark on X12’s body is a tattoo on the base of his neck that reads ‘X12’. 

Not given over yet to the super-hero hype, X12 still dresses in street clothes, preferring to keep as low a profile as possible; the only bizarre piece of wardrobe X12 maintains at all times are elbow-length gloves, so as to keep from making skin-to-skin contact with others.

*Personality*
X12 is a quiet young man, with a healthy dose of paranoia. He says little, but watches and pays attention, and offers only what insight he feels will be helpful. He usually dodges personal questions with a fearful look and blunt silence. It’s commonly known that X12 suffers from severe nightmares, and often looks haggard from spending many nights lying awake or waking in fits of screams.

*History*
Up until six months ago, X12 as he is today did not exist. Before that, however, X12 has no real recollection of any personal events. He was found wandering naked into the outskirts of a small Quebec town on a cold December morning, apparently unaffected by the blistering cold. Completely disoriented, X12 wandered into the path of a snowplow, but was amazingly uninjured, although knocked unconscious.

When he came completely to in the local clinic, he panicked -- it took several able-bodied orderlies to actually capture and subdue the surprisingly wily young man. He did manage to injure one of the orderlies in the encounter with a scalpel, but the man's wound miraculously closed when he grabbed hold of X12 -- the sudden loss of energy slowed X12 long enough for the other orderlies to restrain him. Unable to respond to the locals, who spoke French, the operators of the clinic quickly decided to lock the vagrant up until proper authorities arrived. 

NAA health officials were contacted immediately, and arrived within several hours. Taken into their custody, X12 was removed to New York for questioning and testing.

Once in a setting where people asked direct questions in English, X12 proved very intelligent and knowledgeable about a surprising variety of topics ranging from computers and explosives, to etiquette, history, field medicine and surgery, and biology. He showed some evidence of military training as well; he showed some aptitude for hand-to-hand combat, and exceptional defensive capabilities for someone so apparently young. Unfortunately, he was unable to recall anything about his origins, where he received his education or anything about his bizarre powers. Psychics brought into probe X12 found him partially resistant to their abilities, and even those who did manage to penetrate into his mind found little of which they could make sense - broken images of places and faces, bizarre memories of noises, but no information on his origins or whereabouts were gleaned during these sessions.

Tabloids quickly received word of the healing in Quebec, and photo-renderings of X12 had already begun to surface in publications like the Star and the Enquirer.  The NAA had an unfortunate situation; they did not want to let such a bizarre and possibly useful (or dangerous) mutant out of their surveillance, but by their laws could not force him into any form of service, especially considering the slowly growing tabloid exposure surrounding the incident in Quebec. EPIC was the only real option: fairly high-profile, and friendly with the NAA, the organization could also provide a stable atmosphere for such a bizarre mutant while allowing the NAA the satisfaction of knowing where said mutant was. The NAA contacted EPIC immediately, and arranged to transfer X12 into their custody after completing registration procedures for him in the NAA.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> We have a volunteer!~  Yay!  Send me your new name, which if you think like me will be Michelle or Marion or Martha...




Done and sent.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2003)

I look at my character on your website.  I have found some mistake. All correction is underlined.

Init: +2; Speed:  30(run); Saves: Dmg +3 (+4 vs. backlash), Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +2
Defense: Base 2, Defense 14, Flat-footed 12, Mental 14 
Attack:  Base 1, Melee +2 (+1S), Ranged +3, Mental +3 
Bluff 8[5], Computers 2[2], Diplomacy 9[4], Drive 3[1], Taunt 4[1], Intimidate 6[1], Sense Motive 4[2] 

Just some mistake in calculation (like will save, I had chosen Iron Will for a while, but I removed it, but I must have forgotten to reduce the will save...)


----------



## Calinon (Dec 15, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I look at my character on your website. I have found some mistake. All correction is underlined.
> 
> Init: +2; Speed: 30(run); Saves: Dmg +3 (+4 vs. backlash), Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +2
> Defense: Base 2, Defense 14, Flat-footed 12, Mental 14
> ...



Okie Vel.  What I'll be doing for everyone is plugging their character into the character builder and making sure everything adds up before we start.  I'm just working on a few minor problems with a few characters.  So the 15th as a start date was a little optimistic.  But if everything goes well, we'll be starting on Friday the 19th.


----------



## Mordane76 (Dec 15, 2003)

19th works great for me -- I'm in the middle of finals here at Penn State, as well as pulling down a 50+ hr work week during the whole deal.  I'll be spotty until then, so I apologize ahead of time.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 15, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> 19th works great for me -- I'm in the middle of finals here at Penn State, as well as pulling down a 50+ hr work week during the whole deal. I'll be spotty until then, so I apologize ahead of time.



Real life always comes before stuff like this.  Finals and 50 hour work week?  OY!  I'd probably go mad.


----------



## Razamir (Dec 15, 2003)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Limiting to one energy type will mean I will have to throw people specifically designed to combat this power, all the time.  Add to this, the phase attack extra, and the character with incorporeal could be nearly 100% immune to damage all of the time.  That gets a big old no from me.




Well I guess I didn't make the cut... Too bad. If someone drops out I'd love to play. Like I said before I have a ton of character ideas and if you don't like Incorporeal than I could use another character/ power.

You know, I have a player in my w' Incorporeal and we play it as is out of the book/ errata.... It really isn't to powerful at all. I thought it would be but it isn't. Can every single mook or bad guy damage him? No, not always...but I find plenty of other ways to challenge him. Mostly by putting innocents in harms way or some kind of terrain problem. When I do want to damage him it isn't that hard. Force Field requre opposed rolls for an Incorp character to pass through. So I apply that logic to force field attacks vs an Incorp character. Also any re-occuring villian knows what power affects the character. And don't forget about mental attacks, dazzle and other powers still work... and Incorporeal villians!

I have run a ton of different game systems. I think Mutants and Masterminds, most of all, really does require that you make the bad guys specificly to fight the good guys. Ex...If you have all grounded villians vs flying characters, those villians are in trouble...So on and So on.... Just my opinion.

I'll be lurking for a while...I 've the whole EPIC storyline and world. Feel free to use Wraith as an NPC if you want.... even kill him off.

And if you ever get and opening in the game I'd love to join..... Maybe this time as Threshold.... my abosorbtion using char.

Raz


----------



## Calinon (Dec 16, 2003)

Razamir said:
			
		

> Well I guess I didn't make the cut... Too bad. If someone drops out I'd love to play. Like I said before I have a ton of character ideas and if you don't like Incorporeal than I could use another character/ power.
> 
> You know, I have a player in my w' Incorporeal and we play it as is out of the book/ errata.... It really isn't to powerful at all. I thought it would be but it isn't. Can every single mook or bad guy damage him? No, not always...but I find plenty of other ways to challenge him. Mostly by putting innocents in harms way or some kind of terrain problem. When I do want to damage him it isn't that hard. Force Field requre opposed rolls for an Incorp character to pass through. So I apply that logic to force field attacks vs an Incorp character. Also any re-occuring villian knows what power affects the character. And don't forget about mental attacks, dazzle and other powers still work... and Incorporeal villians!
> 
> ...



You are first on the list   If I get comfy with the game, I will open it up for you to join in too.  Either character is probably good, but I'm still leery of the incorporeal.  Oh god, I'm tired, I just used "comfy" in a sentence.  Run away!


----------



## Calinon (Dec 16, 2003)

Everyone but Straightjacket is updated on the website.  If anyone wants a copy of the excel spreadsheet with their character, let me know and I'll email it to you.  I should have SJ up Wednesday which paves the way to a Thursday or Friday start.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 19, 2003)

OOC Thread  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72308
IC Thread  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72311


----------

